# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Т+С. Вопрос по Отчету по продажам ТМЦ

## TAlex

Привет! Помогите, плиз, начинающему:)
Есть стандартная конфигурация 1С Торговля+Склад. Требуется, чтобы отчет "ОтчетПоПродажамТМЦ" не охватывал списанные товары, т.к. всвязи с этим не совсем корректно отображается процент наценки и прибыль (по крайней мере нужно, чтобы все считалось  без списания).
Я пока не совсем разобрался (или совсем не разобрался) с запросами и 2 дня экспериментов совершенно ни к чему не привели. Квалифицированную помощь тоже нигде не могу получить.
Прошу помочь. Хочется понять, как же это можно устроить. 
Не знаю, стоит ли выкладывать сам отчет, т.к. он стандартный, без правки. Если нужно - выложу.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Разработчик

Замените в отчете строку:
|Функция РасходС = Расход(Сумма);
На строку:
|Функция РасходС = Расход(Сумма)Когда(КодОпер  ции <> Перечисление.КодыОпераций.  Списание);

----------


## gfulk

Предыдущий оратор правильно подсказал. Добавлю, что желательно не вносить исправления в стандартный отчет, а сохранить его как внешний и изменить уже его. Этим Вы убьете двух зайцев: оставите корректный отчет, чтобы было с чем сравнивать и не создадите себе лишних беспокойств при обновлениях

----------


## TAlex

Спасибо! Буду пробовать. Буду разбираться.
Хотел еще попросить совета/подсказки, немного не по теме. Та же самая конфигурация. Вроде как был удален один склад (вижу, что помечен  на удаление) - Основной, и остался один - Розничный. Соответственно товар заносится в розничный склад и указываются цены розничные и закупочные.
Когда в Журнале складских документов производится Инвентаризация ТМЦ по рознице, то Колонка Сумма (учет) заполняется закупочными ценами и их приходится вручную перебивать на розничные (через Ввести на основании - Списание ТМЦ). Как сделать так, чтобы цены сразу были розничные?
Стоит ли делать восстановление склада (весь товар уже забит в Розничный склад) или можно что-то подправить в Конфигурации?

----------


## gfulk

А в инвентаризации нет кнопки "Цены"? Точно знаю, что весь товар на розничном складе хранится в продажных ценах. По какой цене будете продавать, по такой и ставите на приход/перемещение в розницу.
Если такой кнопки нет, то вполне можно малыми силами все цены поменять на продажные. Алгоритм в 6-7 строк. Если нужно будет, напишу

----------


## Разработчик

Остатки по розничному складу хранятся в ценах поступления.
Если приход делать на розничный склад, то в инвентаризации будут выходить цены закупа.
Если приход делать на оптовый склад, то при перемещении на розничный указываются цены продажи и остатки будут храниться в ценах продажи розницы. Значит в инвентаризации будут заполняться цены розницы.
Есть такое правило - все всегда приходовать на оптовый склад.

----------


## TAlex

*2gfulk*
Кнопка Цены в инвентаризации есть, но при ее нажатии выводится настройка валюты (валюта, курс, кратность). Склад-то только один остался... куда тогда перемещать? Все хранится в розничном складе, с двумя типами цен (закупочные и розничные). Если другого варианта нет, то прошу написать алгоритм.

*2Разработчик*
В данный момент присутствует только розничный склад, куда и заносится товар с двумя типами цен (закупочные и розничные). Еще один склад, по какой-то причине (делал бывший программист) помечен на удаление и в организации не используется (его название - Основной склад). Основной склад - это и есть оптовый склад? Таким образом его нужно восстановить и весь товар перелопачивать с целью разбивки цен (оптовые - в основной, а розничные - в розничный)?
Есть еще такие программисты, которые делают, как считают правильным, а работающим с 1С людям не доносят зачем и почему, а потом люди маются. Когда у них была предыдущая база (потом она пропала) - у них было 2 склада, а когда им заново поставили 1С, то зачем-то удалили один склад. И им пришлось все вести в рамках одного склада.
Как сейчас малой кровью обойти данную проблему?

*2All* Возможно я туплю:). Если мои слова это подтверждают, то прошу расписать все пошагово. С ТиС столкнулся первый раз, поэтому пока слабо ориентируюсь в вопросе. В основном опираюсь на то, что показали-рассказали, и что сам увидел-понял.

----------


## Разработчик

По смыслу торговли и склада должно быть 2 склада.
Найдите в инете руководство пользователя по торговле и складу (чтобы лучше представлять работу конфигурации).
Что нужно сделать:
1.В поступлении ТМЦ поменять склад на оптовый (можно использовать ваш основной склад).
2.Сформировать документы перемещение с оптового склада на розничный (можно воспользоваться вводом на основании поступления ТМЦ) и прописать розничные цены.
Если документов очень много:
1. Свернуть остатки на определенное число.
2. В документах ввод остатков поменять склад на оптовый.
3. Сформировать пермещения.

----------


## vovchicnn

Все предыдущие советы - путь в никуда.
Хочешь конкретно - обрисуй проблему КОНКРЕТНО на адрес 1c-sos@rambler.ru,
разберёмся. Не бесплатно, но дёшево. В противном случае советую купить 2х-томник синтаксис. языка и выучить его на практике (года за 3 получится).
С уважением, Владимир.
P.S. этот отчёт делает запрос сразу на несколько регистров, и никто тебе здесь реального решения не предложит.

----------


## Разработчик

> Все предыдущие советы - путь в никуда.


А вы имеете представление, как работает стандартная 1С торговля?

----------


## vovchicnn

> А вы имеете представление, как работает стандартная 1С торговля?


Я её в своё время с ног на голову переворачивал: влоть до редактирования/создания регистров, переписки алгоритмов проведения под изменения в регистрах, и как результат - получение отчётов с требуемыми параметрами.

----------


## Разработчик

> Все предыдущие советы - путь в никуда.
> Хочешь конкретно - обрисуй проблему КОНКРЕТНО на адрес 1c-sos@rambler.ru,
> разберёмся.


Человек конкретно обрисовал проблему - читать нужно внимательно.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 35 секунд_



> Я её в своё время с ног на голову переворачивал: влоть до редактирования/создания регистров, переписки алгоритмов проведения под изменения в регистрах, и как результат - получение отчётов с требуемыми параметрами.


Тогда зачем делать отчет, если структура данных позволяет и так получать необходимое - нужно правильно сформировать документы.

Насколько я понимаю идею сайта - помогаем людям БЕСПЛАТНО.

----------


## TAlex

*2Разработчик* Спасибо за советы. Отчет сделал, все работает. Немного вроде разобрался с переносом: как перекинуть, какие операции совершить. Пока правда массово не пробовал. И еще вот по какой причине: копаясь в конфигураторе в справочнике "Склады" нашел "РозничныйСклад", у которого в комментариях забито "1 - розничный склад, 0 - оптовый". Решил поискать свой "ОсновнойСклад" - и нашел его в справочнике "Пользователи" с типом значения "Справочник.Склады". Поиск по конфигурации натолкнул на мысль о том, что эти 2 склада по сути одно и то же: 
*Скрытый текст*	Если глПользователь.ОсновнойСк  ад.РозничныйСклад = 0 Тогда
				Склад = глПользователь.ОсновнойСк  ад;
			КонецЕсли; и
*Скрытый текст*	Если глПользователь.ОсновнойСк  ад.РозничныйСклад = 1 Тогда
				Склад =  глПользователь.ОсновнойСк  ад;
			КонецЕсли;, тоолько пользователь работает с Основным складом. Он как раз и помечен на удаление в моем случае, и работа идет напрямую с розничным.
Сегодня взял пустую базу ТиС и посмотрел ее - там тоже в Складах есть только Розничный склад, а в Пользователях - Основной склад. При попытке добавления товара в Номенклатуру как раз и выводится тот вариант, где происходит выбор типа цены и значения (это я про пустую базу).
Но если все также, то странно, что при "Инвентаризации ТМЦ по рознице" подсчет ведется по оптовым ценам, а не по розничным. Может подскажете, куда еще посмотреть?..
*2vovchicnn* Спасибо, конечно. Если будет необходимость, то буду иметь ввиду. А вот отчет, кстати, работает. И я думаю, что именно так, как необходимо. Спасибо ребятам:)

----------


## Разработчик

1. Цены хранятся в регистре ОстаткиТМЦ.
2. В документ и отчет попадает цена поступления.
3. Поступление на розничный склад - записывается цена прихода (закупочная). 
4. Поступление на оптовый склад - записывается цена прихода. Потом перемещение в розницу (с указанием продажной цены) - записывается цена продажи.

В пустой базе сделайте оба варианта поступления ТМЦ и посмотрите движения документов по регистру ОстаткиТМЦ (заголовок "Учет ТМЦ на складах") после проведения обратите внимание на реквизит "Цена".

----------


## vovchicnn

> Тогда зачем делать отчет, если структура данных позволяет и так получать необходимое - нужно правильно сформировать документы.


Для того, чтобы получать данные, и существуют отчёты. Так вот, приведу пример:
Фирма выдаёт карты скидок (именные), в зависимости от объёма покупок клиента - его скидка, которую автоматически предоставляет ПРОГРАММА!!! Кассир не имеет на это права. Вопрос: может ли такой сервис предоставить стандавртная ТиС:? Ответ: не может. Кроме этого, для проверки подлинности карты и %-та скидки создан спец. Отчёт: "Продажи по карте".
А теперь Вы объясните форуму, как в такой ситуации "получать необходимое" ? Мож, я дурак, чего-то не знаю... Объясните, я любую критику (нормальную), и советы воспринимаю с благодарностью.

----------


## Разработчик

> Фирма выдаёт карты скидок (именные), в зависимости от объёма покупок клиента - его скидка, которую автоматически предоставляет ПРОГРАММА!!! Кассир не имеет на это права. Вопрос: может ли такой сервис предоставить стандавртная ТиС:? Ответ: не может. Кроме этого, для проверки подлинности карты и %-та скидки создан спец. Отчёт: "Продажи по карте".


Какое отношение это имеет к теме поста?

----------

